# SVS SB12-Plus in a larger room



## Guest (Jun 29, 2007)

Is there anyone out there who can share their experiences with an SVS SB12-Plus in a room that's larger than, say, 2,400 cubic feet? Good experiences and bad, of course.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## mojomike (Feb 12, 2007)

The SB12-Plus is a great little sub, but it has it's limitations especially near it's bottom end. It's output down in the 20's is limited. In a large room a pair should be considered if you like a lot of volume, especially for movies. For music, on the other hand, one may do fine.

I've got a stereo pair for 2ch music in a 6270' cu. room which is wide open to the rest of the house. They excel with music. For movies, I add in a larger ported sub for LFE.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2007)

I recently purchased an HSU 3.3. Sounds great and all, except for one problem: I don't like its size and neither does my significant other. I guess I should've realized before I bought it (I knew the dimensions, after all), but sometimes you don't realize how big something is until it's sitting in your room. The room it's in is actually less than 2,400 cubic feet (about 1,800 cubic feet), but then it's open to another room that brings it to about 3,200 cubic feet. We don't listen loud, by the way, but it's going to be mostly for movies and opera DVDs.

Anyway, I'm thinking of sending the Hsu back, and the SVS SB12-Plus seems like the only reasonable option (sizewise). But I just might keep it if I'm convinced that I'd be disappointed with the SVS.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm not all that familiar with HSU subs... when you reference the 3.3, is it the VTF-3 MK3 that is 21.5”(h) X 17”(w) X 25”(d)???


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> I'm not all that familiar with HSU subs... when you reference the 3.3, is it the VTF-3 MK3 that is 21.5”(h) X 17”(w) X 25”(d)???


Yes, it is. I meant the VTF-3 MK3. And it's huge! Very nice, by the way, but huge.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... it's almost twice as big as the SB12. The SB12 is very small and it did very well in Wayne's rather large room, however, as Mike mentioned... it lacks the lower octave. As long as you are not expecting extreme SPL levels, you should be fine.


----------



## mojomike (Feb 12, 2007)

The SB12 will never hit as deep as Hsu. It basically trades off deep output for the sake of size.


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

davetroy said:


> Yes, it is. I meant the VTF-3 MK3. And it's huge! Very nice, by the way, but huge.



If you think the HSU is huge, you haven't seen anything yet. The PB12-Plus/2 is huge. :rubeyes:


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

The SB12-Plus is a very nice sub. Yes it is very small in size. About the same size as a Def Tech Supercube. Comes with a really nice Bash Amp loaded with features. Construction is top notch and the finish is excellent. 











Here is a good picture to tell it's size. Behind it is a HSU VTF-3 HO Subwoofer with Turbocharger. To the left a AV123 X-sub,.To the right a HSU MBM-12 Mid-bass Module.


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

We did indeed specifically design the SB12-Plus for mixed use applications in a small to mid-size room at moderate playback levels. 

From a clean output and extension standpoint, it matches or exceeds other OEM sealed subwoofers of similar size, even at much higher prices. 

The SB12-Plus will extend to about 22 Hz in-room before roll-off. Your current subwoofer will certainly play louder - but if you don't listen at loud levels that extra capability may go unrealized. 

Because you prefer a moderate playback level, I think the SB12-Plus would be a great choice for your application. If you are willing to try the SB12-Plus, I'll personally absorb return shipping if you are not satisfied with its performance - that's about as risk-free as it gets.


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

Ed Mullen said:


> If you are willing to try the SB12-Plus, I'll personally absorb return shipping if you are not satisfied with its performance - that's about as risk-free as it gets.


It don't get any better then that. :wow::fireworks2:utstanding:


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2007)

That's a very nice offer, Ed. I'm going over to someone's house today to hear their SB12-Plus. I'll certainly get back to you on this one; you've been awfully patient with my subwoofer questions. If that's a reflection of SVS' overall customer service, I'm impressed.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

davetroy said:


> If that's a reflection of SVS' overall customer service, I'm impressed.


I get the impression that it is. I think they wanted “We Try Harder” as a company motto, but it was already taken. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------

